# Commonsense prevails. "spy" hubby is NOT going to jail



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

https://nypost.com/2018/01/24/wife-...bZ-btwlnu_gm-2jeDHkwdWb350kI5r19nJ1Xk-rKE4dfA

Damn good job, too.


----------



## Cletus (Apr 27, 2012)

Common sense in a lot of this country would be for someone breaking and entering to be put down and, if necessary, dragged across the threshold.

Not sure I'm comfortable with allowing people to walk without restriction into someone else's house, even for this.


----------



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

Cletus said:


> Common sense in a lot of this country would be for someone breaking and entering to be put down and, if necessary, dragged across the threshold.
> 
> Not sure I'm comfortable with allowing people to walk without restriction into someone else's house, even for this.


If you are dumb enough to be having sex with an employee who is married, best to keep the doors shut and locked.


----------



## ConanHub (Aug 9, 2013)

Cletus said:


> Common sense in a lot of this country would be for someone breaking and entering to be put down and, if necessary, dragged across the threshold.
> 
> Not sure I'm comfortable with allowing people to walk without restriction into someone else's house, even for this.


I get your concerns and, apparently like the system in this case, I just don't ****ing care.

This was a very unsympathetic moron. Should have locked his doors but the ****ing boob was so arrogant he didn't consider anyone would do anything to him.

He is fortunate the husband didn't Walk in with a machete or a gun.

The basic moral of the story is, Don't **** other men's wives you idiot!


----------



## Jus260 (Mar 24, 2016)

I wondered what happened with this. It looks like this was resolved January before last.


----------



## uhtred (Jun 22, 2016)

It sound nice when in the end it turns out it was justified - but a lot of people have suspicions that are not justified. Sometimes tracing apps are used by abusive spouses to control their partners. Sometimes walking into a house unannounced can get someone shot in many parts of the US, it legal to shoot an intruder. Recording *anyone* having sex without their consent is bad.

Laws are there for a reason. 

If you are so sure that your partner is cheating that you feel you need to install spyware, and track them, and risk walking into someones house uninvited just divorce them.


----------



## Openminded (Feb 21, 2013)

She says they were separated. Maybe that's true and maybe it isn't. Whatever the story, he was still in someone's home uninvited and that can have a bad outcome.


----------



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

Openminded said:


> She says they were separated. Maybe that's true and maybe it isn't. Whatever the story, he was still in someone's home uninvited and that can have a bad outcome.


How many degrees of separated?

"We were separated."

Or...

"We were separated *in my own mind*"

"We were separated so I could find myself *in my bosses bed*'."


----------



## ConanHub (Aug 9, 2013)

Openminded said:


> She says they were separated. Maybe that's true and maybe it isn't. Whatever the story, he was still in someone's home uninvited and that can have a bad outcome.


I agree. So can sticking your penis in another man's wife.


----------



## Talker67 (Apr 7, 2016)

you have to have pretty big balls to be banging a poor guys wife, and THEN press charges when he non-violently enters your house and confronts the two of you.

a man with any honor would just kick the wife out, and apologize to the husband


----------



## MJJEAN (Jun 26, 2015)

Openminded said:


> She says they were separated. Maybe that's true and maybe it isn't. Whatever the story, he was still in someone's home uninvited and that can have a bad outcome.


He's damn lucky his wife's lover didn't keep a pistol in the night table or in a mattress holster. Where I live, breaking and entering is a lawful reason to shoot someone.


----------



## personofinterest (Apr 6, 2018)

Cletus said:


> Common sense in a lot of this country would be for someone breaking and entering to be put down and, if necessary, dragged across the threshold.
> 
> Not sure I'm comfortable with allowing people to walk without restriction into someone else's house, even for this.


It's okay to break the law as long as I dont like what someone else was doing.....or I'm triggered.


----------



## personofinterest (Apr 6, 2018)

MJJEAN said:


> Openminded said:
> 
> 
> > She says they were separated. Maybe that's true and maybe it isn't. Whatever the story, he was still in someone's home uninvited and that can have a bad outcome.
> ...


Yep

It's pathetic the bad things people will justify just because they've chosen not to do their own personal work.


----------



## Openminded (Feb 21, 2013)

MJJEAN said:


> He's damn lucky his wife's lover didn't keep a pistol in the night table or in a mattress holster. Where I live, breaking and entering is a lawful reason to shoot someone.


That's what I thought as well.


----------

